# Opening An 'a' Type 50l Keg



## wood88 (7/11/10)

Hey Guys,

Struggling opening an 'A' Type 50L keg.
Ive disengaged the spear so it drops down and hits the bottom.
But what ever i try i cant twist the top, if there a trick to doing this or should you be able to do it with your hands?

Cheers



AshTreeBrewery said:


> as per a previous forum:
> 
> 
> "I worked out the kegs.
> ...


----------



## MHB (7/11/10)

If you can do it with your hands we arent ever going to arm wrestle!

I use a stilson, large multigrips or if the top has a hole drilled near the edge, the blade tool for my 9 grinder works, whatever is closest usually.

MHB


----------



## wood88 (7/11/10)

yer thought that might be the case lol
The one i got has a hole on the edge but i tried putting a large hole punch on the side and hitting it with a mallet but it doesnt budge at all.
Its meant to go anti-clockwise right?

Thanks


----------



## MHB (7/11/10)

Yep turn it to widdershins

M


----------



## brettprevans (7/11/10)

Isn't there an entire thread dedicated to this? With pics?
Nfi where it is though


----------



## np1962 (7/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Isn't there an entire thread dedicated to this? With pics?
> Nfi where it is though


I think there is an article in the wiki.
Not sure it is the right type of keg though.
Here Found It


----------



## schooey (7/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Isn't there an entire thread dedicated to this? With pics?
> Nfi where it is though



this one?


----------



## brettprevans (7/11/10)

That's the one fellas. Stupid iPhone I'm on.

There u go Woody


----------



## Crusty (7/11/10)

I got this from Gokegging ebay store, works a treat.
Type A keg opener.





























Crusty


----------



## brettprevans (7/11/10)

Ahhh shut sorry a type. Pair if multi grips


----------



## wood88 (8/11/10)

thanks for everyone's reply's
that looks like a handy tool crusty.

Ill have another try at it this afternoon.

Cheers


----------



## praxis178 (8/11/10)

Crusty said:


> I got this from Gokegging ebay store, works a treat.
> Type A keg opener.
> 
> <snip>
> ...



Crusty, there's mention of a "lug" in a previous post that should be ground off of the spear, I assume that that is what runs in the key way visible in the above pic? If so do you have to remove it if you use the proper keg key or???? 

I only ask as I have two type A kegs and want to keep the spear as near original as possible.....


----------



## Maheel (8/11/10)

i used a punch in that little hole and tapped it around as mine were very tight..... and i don't have that tool 

once you get it moving it screws out nice.

some seem to have that lug some don't if it does you need to drop the spear in before you screw out (well i had to)

cut the lug off asap... PITA

edit : degass the keg 1st....


----------



## Crusty (8/11/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Crusty, there's mention of a "lug" in a previous post that should be ground off of the spear, I assume that that is what runs in the key way visible in the above pic? If so do you have to remove it if you use the proper keg key or????
> 
> I only ask as I have two type A kegs and want to keep the spear as near original as possible.....




Thomas,

I ground off the lug with a grinder so I could just screw the whole spear in & out.
I got a mate to use multigrips & push down hard on the rubber seal around the spear. This exposed the small round bit that I grabbed with another set of multigrips. I think I lifted it a little & turned it anticlockwise & it fell to the bottom of the keg. Once it was all out, I ground off one lug & it works great.


----------



## white.grant (8/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Ahhh shut sorry a type. Pair if multi grips



The trick is to proof read what the clever iPod has done before you click post.

Cheers

Grnat


Bugger

Grant


----------



## ratchie (8/11/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Crusty, there's mention of a "lug" in a previous post that should be ground off of the spear, I assume that that is what runs in the key way visible in the above pic? If so do you have to remove it if you use the proper keg key or????
> 
> I only ask as I have two type A kegs and want to keep the spear as near original as possible.....



the groove is the burst point for the square ring seal,just remove the spear and file the protruding lug off then it can be removed and replaced in one piece.


----------

